# Best LED TV from Dubai



## anand.hariyani (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi,

I would like to purchase best SAMSUNG LED TV from Dubai in range(40-46''). Please suggest the best available option.

Also How much it would cost as compare to indian LED TV price?

Share your experience if anybody purchase TV from Dubai.

Thanks


----------



## rider (Sep 9, 2012)

you forgot to mention your budget.

Best 40" LED is *www.samsung.com/in/consumer/tv-audio-video/television/led-tv/UA40ES6800RLXL

or *www.lg.com/in/tvs/lg-42LM6690-3d-tv


----------



## anand.hariyani (Sep 9, 2012)

rider said:


> you forgot to mention your budget.
> 
> Best 40" LED is UA40ES6800R - OVERVIEW | SAMSUNG India
> 
> or Experience the Smartest 3D TV LG 42LM6690 Cinema 3D Smart TV, LED LCD TV - Full HD 1080p Cinema 3D Smart TV - LG Electronics IN





Yes my budget is around 35-40K in indian currency but looking from Dubai.


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 12, 2012)

You can get Samsung 46EH5000 from Dubai for around 35k only, here in India it costs around 68k.If you buy a TV which costs above 35k from Dubai then you need to pay customs so better not go for a TV around 40k or above.My friend has recently bought this model from dubai, and also you will get International warranty in Samsung LED TVs bought from Dubai, so don't forget to get the warranty get properly signed from the dealer.


----------



## anand.hariyani (Sep 22, 2012)

I am planing to purchase UA40ES5600R / UA46ES5600R from Dubai so how much it would cost from INR and what about custom duty is it affect or not?.


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 23, 2012)

A friend of mine bought 46EH5000 from dubai just a couple of months back and he got it for around 35k.So now I think you people can calculate how much the other models will cost.
Remember one thing if you are bringing a TV worth more than 35k then you need to pay the customs for the amount that increase 35k


----------

